# [imprimante CanonMP520]installation et configuration(résolu)

## Kevin57

Bonjour,

Je cherche à installer mon imprimante multifontion Canon Pixma MP 520. J'ai bien installé CUPS. Quand je lance le gestionnaire d'imprimantes (je suis sous KDE), je choisis CUPS dans système d'impression utilisé, puis je vais dans Ajouter -> Une imprimante, je choisis mon imprimante, puis le fichier .ppd qui correspond (téléchargé sur le site de canon vu qu'il n'y est pas par défaut). Mais au moment du test, on me demande un nom d'utilisateur et un mot de passe et ça ne marche ni avec moi, ni avec root... J'ai le message "Athentification failled (user name=root) Voulez-vous réessayer?". J'ai essayé d'installer ce fichier .ppd comme expliqué dans le dossier téléchargé mais ça ne change rien, à part que maintenant il se trouve dans la liste par défaut... Savez-vous d'où ça vient? 

Merci d'avance

Kevin57

Edit : Je viens d'essayer en lançant le gestionnaire d'imprimantes en mode administrateur. Au moment du test, plus de problème pour m'identifier mais l'imprimante ne réagit pas...Last edited by Kevin57 on Thu May 20, 2010 12:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## philius

regarde toujours dans ton /etc/group...

et kill la session voir le gestionnaire de connexion graphique si tu en as installé un

ou alors reboot tout simplement

dans etc/group 

dans lp tu dois mettre ton utilisateur

tu as lpadmin mais je n'ai pas besoin d'y mettre root pour moi

par contre suprenant que tu n'arrives pas à mettre root dans la fenètre que te propose cups

perso j'utilise cups + gutenprint (gutenprint pour une liste de drivers)

edit : oups pardon je n'avais pas vu que tu passais par kde, il me faut des lunettes   :Cool: 

je parlais par ici pour cups -> http://localhost:631/

----------

## Kevin57

Je me suis ajouté à lp et lpadmin mais toujours rien, même après un reboot. L'imprimante semble ne rien recevoir car en temps normal elle affiche sur son petit écran qu'elle est en train d'imprimer quelque chose depuis le PC...

----------

## philius

as tu bien cupsd de lancer au boot ?

rc-update add cupsd default ...

/etc/init.d/cupsd start (ou stop, restart)

----------

## Kevin57

Oui cupsd se lance au boot. La commande /etc/init.d/cupsd start renvoie que cupsd est déjà lancé. Dans le doute j'ai fait restart mais ça ne change rien.

----------

## Kevin57

Personne n'a d'autre idée pour m'aider? Je ne vois pas ce que j'ai oublié pour que ça marche...

----------

## Kevin57

Personne n'a d'idée?

----------

## ghoti

Comme suggéré plus haut, utilise plutôt l'interface cups http://localhost:631 de préférence au gestionnaire de kde :

- vois-tu ton imprimante sous l'onglet "imprimantes" ?. Dans la négative, elle n'a probablement pas été configurée (ou du moins pas correctement).

- dans l'affirmative, est-elle active (petit carré vert sur l'icône de l'imprimante) ?

- vérifie s'il n'y a pas une tâche bloquée (onglet "tâches"). Si c'est le cas, essaie de la relancer ou de la supprimer.

----------

## gregool

Salut,

t'as regardé dans /usr/libexec/cups/filter/ si tu as bien tout ce qu'il faut pour ton imprimante? 

est-ce que dans cups tu as des logs d'erreur?

----------

## Kevin57

ghoti : oui je trouve mon imprimante dans l'onglet imprimante. Elle est active et aucune tâche ne bloque. Mais quand je fais "imprimer la page de test cups", la tâche se met "en attente", puis "arrêtée", et il ne se passe rien du côté de l'imprimante...

gregool : Comment je sais ce qu'il doit y avoir pour mon imprimante dans /usr/libexec/cups/filter ? 

Dans /var/log/cups/error_log j'ai 4089 lignes d'erreurs, faut-il en filter certaines?

Dans /var/log/cups/acces_log j'ai des erreurs récurentes comme celles-ci

```
localhost - - [23/Aug/2009:17:33:59 +0200] "POST /classes/ HTTP/1.1" 200 221 CUPS-Get-Classes client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Aug/2009:17:33:59 +0200] "POST /printers/ HTTP/1.1" 200 109 CUPS-Get-Default client-error-not-found

localhost - - [23/Aug/2009:17:34:01 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 1413 CUPS-Get-Devices -

localhost - - [23/Aug/2009:17:34:02 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 1413 CUPS-Get-Devices -

localhost - - [23/Aug/2009:17:34:09 +0200] "POST / HTTP/1.1" 200 1372 CUPS-Get-Devices -
```

Mais aussi des messages qui ont l'air de dire que c'est bon :

```
localhost - kevin_gentoo [23/Aug/2009:17:40:31 +0200] "POST /admin/ HTTP/1.1" 401 316 CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer successful-ok
```

Enfin bref, sur 1092 lignes je ne sais pas trop lesquelles regarder...  :Confused: 

----------

## gregool

pour Canon normalement ça doit être 'pstocanonij' le filtre en question...

quand tu lances un job est ce que dans administration>liste des erreurs t'as des logs genre :

[Job 12] Completed successfully.

----------

## Kevin57

Je ne vois pas le filtre donc tu parles. Voici ce que un ls me retourne dans /usr/libexec/cups/filter

```
cupsomatic          imagetops      pstopxl        rastertolabel

foomatic-gswrapper  imagetoraster  pstoraster     texttops

foomatic-rip        pdftops        rastertodymo

gziptoany           pdftoraster    rastertoepson

hpgltops            pstops         rastertohp
```

Quand je lance un job, j'ai deux erreurs qui confirment, je pense, le problème que tu évoques au-dessus : 

```
E [30/Aug/2009:19:48:35 +0200] Unable to execute /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocanonij: No such file or directory

E [30/Aug/2009:19:48:35 +0200] [Job 13] Unable to start filter "pstocanonij" - No such file or directory.
```

Il manquerait donc le filtre pstcanonij. Mais comment arranger ça?

----------

## gregool

tu dois installer net-print/cnijfilter si tu ne l'as pas fait.

c'est dispo sur zugaina

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai installé zugaina (layman -a zugaina) mais je ne trouve toujours pas cnijfilter, emerge ne le trouve pas...

----------

## ghoti

echo "source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf" >>/etc/make.conf

----------

## Kevin57

Merci. Ca avait l'air de marcher mais emerge retourne une erreur : 

```
!!! Couldn't download 'cnijfilter-common-2.60-1.src.rpm'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-print/cnijfilter-2.60', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cnijfilter-2.60/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge net-print/cnijfilter-2.60, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cnijfilter-2.60/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-print/cnijfilter-2.60:

 * Fetch failed for 'net-print/cnijfilter-2.60', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cnijfilter-2.60/temp/build.log'

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

----------

## gregool

ah oui exact, le rpm en question n'est plus sur le FTP...

l'ebuild va surement être mis a jour

EDIT: tiens https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=189035 ici tu as un ebuild pour la version 2.7

         un bug est ouvert pour ce pb : https://bugs.gentoo.org/130645

----------

## Kevin57

Merci mais je ne comprends pas tout... je fais quoi de ton premier lien? Désolé je suis débutant sous Gentoo, même pas deux semaines!  :Confused:  Merci!

----------

## gregool

le premier lien c'est un ebuild pour la version 2.7.

pour la version 2.6 et le problème du rpm qui n'est plus dispo tu peux faire ça :

tu récupères le RPM ici : http://software.canon-europe.com/files/soft24301/software/24301.tgz

ensuite :

~ # tar -zxf 24301.tgz

~ # tar -zxf iP2200_Linux_260.tar.gz

~ # cp cnijfilter-common-2.60-1.src.rpm /usr/portage/distfiles/

à partir de là tu peux emerger cnijfilter normalement avec l'ebuild de zugaina

----------

## Kevin57

OK merci je vais essayer tout ça! Je te tiens au courant!

Edit : en effet l'installation s'est bien faite! Mais pourtant j'ai toujours les même erreurs quand j'envoie une impression : 

```
I [31/Aug/2009:22:59:26 +0200] [Job 15] Adding start banner page "none".

I [31/Aug/2009:22:59:26 +0200] [Job 15] Adding end banner page "none".

I [31/Aug/2009:22:59:26 +0200] [Job 15] File of type application/postscript queued by "kevin_gentoo".

I [31/Aug/2009:22:59:26 +0200] [Job 15] Queued on "canon" by "kevin_gentoo".

I [31/Aug/2009:22:59:26 +0200] [Job 15] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 4210)

E [31/Aug/2009:22:59:26 +0200] Unable to execute /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocanonij: No such file or directory

E [31/Aug/2009:22:59:26 +0200] [Job 15] Unable to start filter "pstocanonij" - No such file or directory.

I [31/Aug/2009:22:59:28 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=4211)

I [31/Aug/2009:22:59:33 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=4212)

I [31/Aug/2009:22:59:39 +0200] [Job 15] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 4213)

E [31/Aug/2009:22:59:39 +0200] Unable to execute /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocanonij: No such file or directory

E [31/Aug/2009:22:59:39 +0200] [Job 15] Unable to start filter "pstocanonij" - No such file or directory.
```

J'ai pas tenté de reboot, c'est peut-être nécessaire... Je vais voir demain je pense si ça marche quand je rallumerai!

----------

## Kevin57

Bon je viens de réessayer et toujours rien, enfin plutôt toujours les mêmes erreurs... Je vois pas comment faire... ls /usr/libexec/cups/filter renvoie toujours la même chose...

----------

## ghoti

Je viens d'essayer d'emerger cnijfilter.

En fait, le filtre s'installe dans usr/lib alors qu'il est attendu dans usr/libexec.

Essaie peut-être de faire un lien symbolique :

```
ln -s /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstocanonij /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocanonij
```

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai fait ce que tu proposes mais il m'arrive un truc bizarre : d'apreès le rapport d'erreur tout seumble normal, pourtant mon imprimante n'a rien imprimé...

```
I [01/Sep/2009:18:12:02 +0200] [Job 21] File of type application/postscript queued by "kevin_gentoo".

I [01/Sep/2009:18:12:02 +0200] [Job 21] Queued on "canon" by "kevin_gentoo".

I [01/Sep/2009:18:12:02 +0200] [Job 21] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 28882)

I [01/Sep/2009:18:12:02 +0200] [Job 21] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocanonij (PID 28883)

I [01/Sep/2009:18:12:02 +0200] [Job 21] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 28884)

I [01/Sep/2009:18:12:02 +0200] [Job 21] Completed successfully.
```

----------

## gregool

tu as bien redémarré cups après avoir fait le lien symbolique?

EDIT: je suis tombé sur cette page : http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Software/Linux/PIXMA/index.asp

         à priori pour le MP520 il faut un cnijfilter 2.8

----------

## Kevin57

Je ne l'avais pas fait, mais là même après un /etc/init.d/cupsd restart rien ne change. La tâche envoyée n'apparait même pas dans la liste, elle est immédiatement considérée comme faite...

Edit : je viens d'essayer de supprimer l'imprimante et de la rajouter mais ça ne change rien...

----------

## gregool

ça fait la meme chose avec la page test de cups que tu lances depuis l'onget imprimante de l'interface web?

peut etre simplement que le filtre ne correspond pas à ton type de machine, sur la page web de canon quand tu choisis MP520>linux il propose la version 2.8.

si t'es sur que t'es carré du coté des autorisations etc...essaie de mettre a jour vers 2.8

----------

## Kevin57

J'ai téléchargé le 2.8, je l'ai sorti de l'archive et copié dans /usr/portage/distfiles mais emerge continue de m'installer 2.60... même si je supprime 2.6 de distfiles... Comment je peux faire?

Désolé si les question vous paraissent basiques, je ne connais pas trop Gentoo encore...  :Confused: 

----------

## gregool

c'est pas la bonne façon de procéder, il faut que utilises un ebuild pour cette version 2.8, tu vas créer un overlay en local sur ta machine, dans lequel tu mettra cet ebuild et tout va se faire automatiquement.

tu crées un répertoire : /usr/local/portage/net-print/cnijfilter

dedans tu déposes l'ebuild de la version 2.8 

tu tapes la commande: 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-print/cnijfilter/ton_nouvel_ebuild manifest
```

n'oublie pas t'ajouter cet overlay local dans ton make.conf, et ensuite tu verra que quand tu fera un emerge --search ou eix il te proposera cette nouvelle version

un petit lien vaut mieux qu'un long discours : http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Creating_an_Updated_Ebuild

à l'issue de tout ça, tu devra peut etre refaire ton lien symbolique de lib vers libexec dans le cas ou la version 2.8 se comporte comme la version 2.6.

tu redemarres cups tu croises les doigts, tu lances la pages test a partir de l'interface web et tu nous racontes tout  :Smile: 

----------

## Kevin57

Super ça marche!!!

Juste une dernière question (ou deux) : pendant la compilation, j'ai eu un message qui annonce des "file collisions" avec ces fichiers : 

/usr/share/cups/model/canonmp520.ppd

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstocanonij

Vaudrait-il mieux les supprimer? Je pense de toute manière recompiler l'ebuild pour lui ajouter le useflag mp520 parce que là comme j'ai pas fait, je suppose qu'il a installé un truc plus gros, non? Donc si je recompile, je supprime les deux fichiers ci-dessus?

Merci beaucoup, ce seront les deux dernières questions sur le sujet, j'ai enfin réussi à tout installer sur Gentoo!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gregool

ah c'est bien! tant mieux si ça marche  :Smile:  Canon c'est tout une aventure.

pour tes 2 fichiers, tu peux si tu veux les enlever puisqu'il faut que tu recompiles avec le bon USEFLAG.

----------

## Kevin57

OK je fais ça tout de suite alors! Merci beaucoup!!

Une dernière question (ça n'en finira jamais!) : depuis que je suis sous Linux, je n'arrive pas à régler en mode d'impression brouillon, moyen, etc, du coup j'utilise beaucoup d'encre pour imprimer des papier peu importants... Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen de corriger ça?

----------

## gregool

Sur ce sujet je n'ai pas trop d'éléments de réponse, j'ai remarqué que les options different d'un applicatif à un autre, avec gedit, c'est roots, avec open office je peux gerer la profondeur des couleurs de 8 à 24bits, sous Evince je ne peux pas imprimer un doc couleur en N&B...

je n'ai pas une utilisation très avancée de mon imprimante et je ne me suis jamais trop penché sur le sujet des options d'impressions...

si j'ai des billes là dessus je ferais un EDIT de ce post.

----------

## victorsk

 *Kevin57 wrote:*   

> Je ne l'avais pas fait, mais là même après un /etc/init.d/cupsd restart rien ne change. La tâche envoyée n'apparait même pas dans la liste, elle est immédiatement considérée comme faite...
> 
> Edit : je viens d'essayer de supprimer l'imprimante et de la rajouter mais ça ne change rien...

 

Salut!  (j'essayé ecrire en français)

Cette fil est un peut vieux mais j`ai la même probleme avec Canon MG3520.  J'ai reparé cette probleme comme ça:

1. obtenu cnijfilter-source-4.00-1.tar.gz de canon-europe pour mon mg3520 model.

2. dans cnijfilter-source-4.00-1 je vais au /libs

3. dans libs je fait autogen.sh et make

4 aprés ça je vais au cnijfilter-source-4.00-1/pstocanonij

5. encore autogen.sh et make

6. il y a fait  pstocanonij au cnijfilter-source-4.00-1/pstocanonij/filter comme ça :

canonopt.c  canonopt.h  canonopt.o  Makefile  Makefile.am  Makefile.in  paramlist.c  paramlist.h  paramlist.o  pstocanonij  pstocanonij.c  pstocanonij.o

7. apres simplement copie pstocanonij au /usr/libexec/cups/filter/

et voilà!  En marche maintenant trés bien!

----------

